# Happy Bird day Spike



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Today Spike turned three  Here are his birthday pictures 

I just love Spike because he is.....

Handsome 









Cute









Pretty









Sexy, well Spike thinks so 









Silly 









Strange 









Crazy









Sweet









Funny









Curious









and ready to blow out his candles :lol:









Here are the birthday presents he got


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

and treats to share with everyone


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

happy birthday spike  what a lucky boy getting so many presents!!

Sadly i dont know my birds exact birthday, So i give them the birthdays the day i bought them, Birdie is the 28th january and Buddy is early december sometime!


----------



## Colten (Apr 25, 2010)

I saw that birdie bread mix when I went to the store today, was gonna get it but it was a bit expensive. Anyway, Happy Birthday Spike!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks  I got Spike when he was ten weeks old  So I just tried to count backwards to figure out his hatch day


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

Awww...HAPPY BIRTHDAY SPIKE!!!

Spike is sure one lucky & spoiled tiel. He's so photogenic


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! Happy third birthday spike.


----------



## Mollypop (Apr 26, 2010)

Happy 3rd Birthday Spike. Fantastic birthday pictures, he's so photogenic, a beautiful bird. Hope he enjoys all his new pressies.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Happy Hatchday! He is gorgeous and so handsome...like wine he gets better with age...LOL


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks so much guys


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

aw happy b'day Spike beautiful pictures


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

wowie! Happy birthday spike!
My max and freya have birthdays this month. You've given me great ideas for their presents


----------



## chris24 (May 3, 2010)

those are great photos!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthdaaay dear Spi—ike happy birthday to you,:clap:

he is so cute,

:bday:

I hope he enjoys all his pressies’ lol

Jenny


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

wow he sure grew up to be a handsome one and to think stretch is just right behind him


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks  I call him my big bird


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

<a href="http://www.scrapsabc.com/scraps-images/comments-graphics/birthday-cakes/"><img src="http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj202/my99/profileabc/img/en-hn/birthday-cakes/birthday-cakes-1.gif" border="0" /></a><br /><br />
<b><a href="http://www.scrapsabc.com/scraps-images/"></a></b> <a href="http://www.scrapsabc.com/scraps-images/comments-graphics/birthday-cakes/"><b></a>


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww 

I'm so jealous of all the cool photos you can take. My camera doesn't ever cooperate with me. The picture will either turn out too dark, or the flash will blind everything out xD


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks again every one  I do love taking pic's but not all come out the way I want. Iam very picky


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

What a pretty, lucky bird! Happy bird-day Spike!


----------

